# how often do i need to clean gravel



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

i did my first water change this weekend and all went well. i was wondering how often i need to clean the gravel? and do i need to take out all my decorations or can i go around them? i have a small cave log and plants.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Depending on what you are using to change water,you should do it weekly. I use a python (best money spent in the hobby EVER - bar none) so vacuuming the gravel is a breeze. I dont move anything intentionally, whatever gets bumped around as I go for the dirt gets shoved out of my way.

I do about a 20% change on most of my tanks weekly, except my piranha tank which gets 50% (dirty buggers). I vacuum as I go, just doing one spot at a time until I get to the desired level drained. I find it helps to figure out what you want to change and mark the tan to the level desired. Then there is no guessing how much you changed.

Of course I have two sand bottom tanks, and they dont get vacuumed at all. Not even the op layer. I find the build up gets looked after by my shrimp or ottos, or cories, or God knows what but its gone 

Good luck, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I do mine every week with the WC. By the time I finish the vac the required amount of water is out.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't gravel vac at all in my planted tanks. On the others, I just let the malasian trumpet snails (MTS) do the work for me. So all I do is change the water every week and just swosh around to pick up any surface stuff.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

it depends.. too much detritus can cause nutrient imbalances and algae. i vacuum when i do water changes. about 20% once or twice a week.


I feed my gouramis alot so i tend to need to vacuum.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

then cut down on the feed.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> then cut down on the feed.


that too, but i want them to eat the food and not my shrimps


----------

